# delta deluxe tenoning jig setup help



## qball (Nov 3, 2009)

I recently got a delta tenoning jig from craigslist. Got it home and ran through the manual to get things set up. Everything worked fine untill i tried to set the face of the jig paralle to the blade. The adjustment as shown in the manual is not enough to get the face of the jig paralle with the blade. I can get the back face of the jig to touch the blade but the front is off by anout 1/4". Has anyone else had a problem like this with this jig or have any idea on how i can get this thing working?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I have one and have no problems at all, except my own ineptitude. It just might be assembled wrong. that is my guess


----------

